# LOTUS ESPRIT EV PROJECT Motenergy ME0810



## Jimbo.007 (Oct 15, 2020)

Having bought a motenergy ME0810 with Alltrax controller from an auction site that was brand new still in its box, but with no specification information. I was going to use it for a new car design project that never happened, a friend said how about putting it in the Lotus and see if its powerful enough. I was wondering if the motor would be powerful enough?


----------



## GeorgeC (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm currently converting my 1982 Lotus Esprit S3 to electric using a Nissan Leaf motor with home built controller. The Leaf motor has less power (80Kw), but more torque which is more important for decent acceleration. Googling your motenergy ME0810 motor, it appears to be only 15Kw and very little torque, so I would say, not nearly enough power/torque - I thought the Leaf was marginal!


----------



## Jimbo.007 (Oct 15, 2020)

GeorgeC said:


> I'm currently converting my 1982 Lotus Esprit S3 to electric using a Nissan Leaf motor with home built controller. The Leaf motor has less power (80Kw), but more torque which is more important for decent acceleration. Googling your motenergy ME0810 motor, it appears to be only 15Kw and very little torque, so I would say, not nearly enough power/torque - I thought the Leaf was marginal!


I am very interested in your project, sounds amazing. I am looking just for town driving on the motor and also do not want a high voltage system, that's why I decided to go for a 48V system. I have other plans to power the car above 30-40 mph to motorway speeds. I think the motor should be capable of lower speeds, what do you think?


----------



## GeorgeC (Aug 4, 2020)

Are you planning to mount it to the existing gearbox? I guess your motor might be enough to get the Lotus moving, but I suspect you may find it really slow on acceleration, even in town. What are you planning for the higher speeds?


----------



## Jimbo.007 (Oct 15, 2020)

No I won't use the existing gearbox, a belt or chain drive direct to a differential using the original drive shafts, so the gearing will be a single sprocket. 
I have designed a 110bhp turbine to use for higher speeds and will have two in total so 220bhp. 
I want to keep the design simple and as light as possible.


----------



## MattsAwesomeStuff (Aug 10, 2017)

Jimbo.007 said:


> a belt or chain drive direct to a differential
> I have designed a 110bhp turbine to use for higher speeds and will have two in total
> I want to keep the design simple


One of these things is not like the other... one of these things doesn't belong...


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

What Matt is saying is that a turbine-electric hybrid is not simple. I agree.

Without the proposed turbine engines, and with only the ME0810, the car would be like a golf cart. Why would anyone want an Esprit golf cart?


----------



## ishiwgao (May 5, 2011)

Jimbo.007 said:


> No I won't use the existing gearbox, a belt or chain drive direct to a differential using the original drive shafts, so the gearing will be a single sprocket.
> I have designed a 110bhp turbine to use for higher speeds and will have two in total so 220bhp.
> I want to keep the design simple and as light as possible.


just to confirm, what rpm are your turbines spinning at? usually they're much higher than a regular gearbox can handle


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

ishiwgao said:


> just to confirm, what rpm are your turbines spinning at? usually they're much higher than a regular gearbox can handle


True, and due to the high shaft speed and the terrible inefficiency of turbines running off of the ideal speed and load, the best way to use a turbine engine in a vehicle is in a series hybrid configuration. A series hybrid requires big motors, not a weak one.


----------



## Jimbo.007 (Oct 15, 2020)

ishiwgao said:


> just to confirm, what rpm are your turbines spinning at? usually they're much higher than a regular gearbox can handle


Maximum rpm is 9,000 as the highest rated bearing I could get off the shelf were rated at 20,000 rpm.


----------



## Jimbo.007 (Oct 15, 2020)

brian_ said:


> True, and due to the high shaft speed and the terrible inefficiency of turbines running off of the ideal speed and load, the best way to use a turbine engine in a vehicle is in a series hybrid configuration. A series hybrid requires big motors, not a weak one.


The electric motor is being used more like a starter motor. So far the prototype turbine runs very well with no problems so far. As a designer it's very frustrating as your head is always full of ideas, and you need to get them out of your system so to speak and try them. If it all fails then it's back to the drawing board.


----------



## Jimbo.007 (Oct 15, 2020)

brian_ said:


> What Matt is saying is that a turbine-electric hybrid is not simple. I agree.
> 
> Without the proposed turbine engines, and with only the ME0810, the car would be like a golf cart. Why would anyone want an Esprit golf cart?


Well yes that could be the case, but it would be the best looking golf cart.


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

If you have a turbine then you need a salvage turboprop gearbox, even from a prop strike wreck, but that will still be $$$$$.

Sounds like you're building a model 1 with fuel assist


----------



## Jimbo.007 (Oct 15, 2020)

I could go down the turboprop route, but I'm working on an alternative solution. 
I'm not familiar with a model 1, what manufacturer makes that?


----------

